
We wanted flying cars, we got 140 characters - udara
https://medium.com/@ujzeee/we-wanted-flying-cars-we-got-140-characters-a3b28afe0653#.v2t8rzuaj
======
angersock
> _Our greatest cultural and technological achievements took place between the
> 1940s and 1970s. In 1941 we built the first computer. In 1969 we set foot on
> the moon. These pushed science and technology forward at an unprecedented
> pace; undoubtedly making it the golden age of innovation._

Really? Our greatest technical and cultural achievements? Not the printing
press, not the Internet, not the rifle, not refrigeration, not the light bulb,
not plumbing?

I'm upvoting this here just so we can properly attack this garbage.

